# Riding Buddy In Texas?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Darn, I'm always up for a trail riding buddy but I'm on the other side of the state from you :sad:.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Dang:-[
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dances with Horses (Feb 25, 2011)

It would be awsome to have a trail riding buddy, but of course I live all the way in Michigan. Darn it...:-(


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

where exactly are you located?


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Bout 45 miles from San Antonio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang...too far. I live on the coast right where Texas and Louisiana meet. We ride every Sunday somewhere weather permitting.


----------



## BuddyTheElf (Mar 8, 2011)

Well dang but this state is too big!....lol! I'm in Bryan/College station area! :?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Dang, I'm from the Gulf Coast. Houston-ish.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

ohhhhh you have Pundt Park and Cypress Creek to ride at!!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Actually I live south of Houston. So I ride at Jack Brooks Park and Brazos Bend State Park. 

If I had my way i would be riding everywhere within a 2 hr radius, but I can't.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Jack Brooks Park? Where is it? How is Brazos Bend? We have thought abut riding there.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Jacks brook is in Hitchcock. 

Brazos bend is a neat ride. Lots of wildlife.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I looked up Jack Brooks. I couldn't find anything about riding there. Do they have trails to ride on or just arena riding?


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

When In Doubt Let Your Horse Do The Thinkin 

Lonestar, I LIKE that! Sounds cool AND it's very true!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

They do have equestrian trails and an arena.

ETA; Thanks SailorGriz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wow wee!!! Lonestar, is there a website where we can look at the trails? Do you know how long the trails are? We ride every Sunday and are looking for new places to ride!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I tried finding a website that said something about the equestrian trails, but only found stuff about biking......


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks - some just don't have much info!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

You can ride in Brazos Bend? I didnt know that. I can't think that I have ever seen a horse in there. But it is cool that you can.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems like all of us are spread out! I'm just southeast of Austin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Cali, have you rode McKinney Roughs? We are trying to plan a "girl's trip" over there next month. It would be me, my cousin, Kellie, my barn manager and a lady that boards there with me. We ride together all the time and it looks like a really fabulous place.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

McKinney Roughs is very close to my house! I've only ridden it once before but I would love to again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

well, if all things work out, we are going the 2nd weekend of April. I hope we can...the pictures are gorgeous and central Texas is my favorite place!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Keep me updated  it really is nice over there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Cali, we are riding there on April 8th and 9th. We should arrive around 12:00 noon or so. We are going to hit the trails as soon as we can on Friday and then ride all day Saturday. We are so excited we can barely stand it!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

How exciting! I usually work Fridays (sometimes not) but I should be able to meet up with yall on Saturday. Are you using the hwy 71 trailhead or the pope bend one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL I don't know! We are staying at the Happy Horse Hotel...they will ferry us over there. I will have to look at their website and see if it says.


----------



## TTristan788 (Dec 23, 2010)

hey im just south of san antonio and looking for a riding buddy why dont you PM me, hollywood sounds familiar i might know you hahaha


----------

